# Classical piano pieces to play for a high school graduation ceremony?



## Sawk (Dec 26, 2014)

Hello! Call me Alola. I'll be graduating next spring, May 2015, from high school!!  I'm really excited, and decided to audition in April to play some piano pieces for the graduation ceremony performances. I've never preformed anything for public before (attending graduation: more than 2,000 people.......), and I'm just what you can call an intermediate skilled player. But I'm determined.

I was wondering if anyone would have suggestions for any classical piano piece that might "fit" the graduation mood? A slow/happy/emotional piece would be my ideal. Someone suggested I play Muzio Clementi's Sonatina in C major, Op. 36 No. 1, and that's a nice one to play, but it doesn't seem to fit what I'm looking for. I love Chopin pieces, but they're still too advanced for me. I don't have a preference for any other composer, as long as I see the piece playable for my skill and it fits the atmosphere. I'm not too experienced with classical music (working towards that), and I hope I find my ideal piece soon so I can perfect it. 

Some pieces I have in mind:

Debussy's Clair de Lune
Schubert's Moment musical in F minor No.3
Chopin's Mazurka

Thanks!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

- Lady Gaga fugue (Ok, I was only half-serious with that. If half-serious is too much: quarter-serious.)

- Ligeti: Musica ricercata: 2. Mesto, rigido e cerimoniale (Trust me on this one. And if you don't trust me, trust Kubrick.) 

Ok, sorry, I'm no help at all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2014)

In my experience, graduation ceremonies are long. Dazzle them for all 5 hours with a cycle from your friendly neighborhood Michael Finnissy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2014)

A piano transcription of the most famous march from Pomp & Circumstance by Elgar would seem appropriate.


----------



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

Rachmaninoff's 2nd piano concerto.


----------



## cbrian (Apr 10, 2013)

Bach's Goldberg Variations
or this...


science said:


> Ligeti: Musica ricercata: 2. Mesto, rigido e cerimoniale (Trust me on this one. And if you don't trust me, trust Kubrick.)


Or pick a few of Dvorak's Humoresques (serious)


----------



## soundoftritones (Dec 24, 2014)

Which Mazurka were you thinking of?


----------



## Sawk (Dec 26, 2014)

soundoftritones said:


> Which Mazurka were you thinking of?


I was thinking of this one: C# Minor, Op. 63 No. 3.  Sorry for not clarifying it. Would you think it sounds okay?


----------



## Sawk (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for your suggestions, keep them coming.


----------

